

Website visitor free trial registration rate? - jeeringmole

What percentage of the visitors to our website is it reasonable to expect will register for a free trial?  We're running about 4% at the moment.  Is that good, or is something broken?  What additional information about the market would be relevant to answering this?  (Are the rates wildly different across industries, market demographic segements, etc.?)
======
davesmylie
It will vary widely depending on what you're offering, and the terms of the
"free" trial etc. (Eg, if you require credit card details or some other
commitment, or if it automatically converts to a paid membership automatically
etc etc)

Not knowing anything about the site or how your traffic is reaching you, a 4%
conversion rate sounds pretty good.

The real question I think is how many of that 4% can you convert to actual
paying customers...

